# Wayne County Beekeepers Associaton - Pennsylvania



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

:no: They are using my picture of six nucs boxes on a table without giving me credit.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm guessing that the photo you are referring to is the one at this page?

http://wcbeeka.blogspot.com/2010/03/receiving-nucs.html


Update:

Here is Ollie's post #13 from 2007 with the same photo as in the link above.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?214876-Preventing-Drift

Apparently, it was hijacked from Beesource!  :gh: Beesource copyrights from 2007 are expired now, right _Barry_? :lpf:

The hijackers didn't even bother to rename the JPG _filename (_beetable001.jpg), cuz that is how I found it with Search ...

:ws:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

No, it is probably on Photobucket. I am going to have to make my photos more private. One guy locally here selling nucs is using another of my pics on Craigslist. I see my photos from my Beesource posts more and more on Google searches. How do I make them less hijackable?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> How do I make them less hijackable?

One way to make them less desirable to hijack in the first place is to add a so-called "_watermark_" with your name before you make the photo public.

The Bee Key Ring on the right this page is an example of a photo with a watermark:
http://www.bjsherriff.co.uk/product-category/bee-gifts/key-rings/

Adding a watermark is fairly easy with most photo editors. Once you figure out the first one, it should be easy to repeat on other photos.

If you are in need of a PC based Photo Editor, I like the _free _Irfanview. Yes, watermarks are straightforward in Irfanview.

If you want an online way to add watermarks, Photobucket is recommending pixlr.com to do that.
http://support.photobucket.com/entries/21765569-How-do-I-add-a-watermark-or-combine-two-images-


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Contacting Criaglist concerning your pix used in their ads or the ISP for use in someone's blog or website and making a DMCA complaint will usually result in pretty quick takedown of the offending ad/website.

If folks whose pics are stolen make it a habit of enforcing their copyrights, then as the practice of enforcing our rights grows fewer and fewer thieves will consider images online "free for the taking"


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Do I assume correctly that Photbucket based pics are free for the taking?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You should read the Photobucket Terms of Service. While you still own the copyright to your photos, if you upload to Photobucket and make photos "public", you are granting a license to allow them to be used for _non-commercial_ purposes.



> By making your content public, you are also giving other Members on Photobucket the right to copy, distribute, publicly perform, publicly display, reproduce and create derivative works from it via the Site, third party websites or applications (for example, via services allowing Members to order prints of Content or t-shirts and similar items containing Content, and via social media websites), *provided such use is not for a commercial purpose*.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/terms


Mark your photos with your name/copyright if you want to discourage use by others. If you have a bunch of photos to watermark, the aforementioned _Irfanview _offers a "batch" process that can be used to mark a group of photos, instead of having to do it one at a time.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>*provided such use is not for a commercial purpose*.

They are using it for commercial purposes, it accompanies information about selling and buying nucs. They are a very closed group. No contact information on their newsletter, the contact website of the women who used the photo is defunct, the association's Facebook Page requires registration.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

No image is copy proof. All anyone has to do is a screen capture and you have it. An obvious watermark is probably the most secure, but that leaves a mark of course. Whenever I've seen my images used elsewhere, I make it clear to the site owner that they do not have permission to use it and I will pursue legal avenues if need be.

If they refuse to take action, bad publicity always gets their attention!


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

If they had acknowledged your picture with a proper credit, would you have felt OK?
(Using without royalty instead of stealing?)


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I don't know if you are directing this question to me or odfrank. As it relates to me, no, I still would not be OK with it as they didn't get my permission to use it. When I do give permission, I always insist that credit/permission granted is given along with the image.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

RudyT said:


> If they had acknowledged your picture with a proper credit, would you have felt OK?
> (Using without royalty instead of stealing?)


I agree with Barry's comment. They should have asked and they should give credit.


----------



## xenabeena (Apr 1, 2014)

odfrank said:


> :no: They are using my picture of six nucs boxes on a table without giving me credit.


This was just brought to my attention. I am the person that posted the picture. In NO way was it intended for commercial purposes. This was back in 2010 before Pinterest, when you just typed into google to find pretty pictures of things. I was looking for a picture for this post and I typed "Nuc boxes" into Google. I was looking for pretty and unusual nuc boxes to post so our new beekeepers could see what one was. Like I said I just did a Google search for Nuc boxes and this was in there. Believe me we are a very small town and honestly not looking to discredit anyone. I will remove the picture or give credit which ever you prefer.


----------



## The Redneck Hippie (Mar 29, 2014)

Xeenabeena, please know the following is posted as gently as possible. It does appear you didn't know it's illegal to use images you find on the internet. I just wanted to let you know it is illegal, and just not right.

First, I just PMed OdFrank to let him know you posted here. If he doesn't respond, the right thing to do would be to take his picture down. Him not responding to a request for permission from you does not mean he gives permission. That would be like asking to use his hive tool, then using it anyway when he didn't say yes. 

Just because images show up in a Google search doesn't mean they're free. If I did a Google image search for "Wayne County Beekeepers", I'm sure to get some results from your site. Using your rationale, I could copy any of them that I wanted and post them wherever I wanted. But legally I can't because they're yours. Without you saying I can use them, I can't and shouldn't. Doing so would be like taking your hive tool without asking. Doesn't matter if I didn't use it for commercial purposes - I still took it and used it without your permission.

Or find free images by searching for Creative Commons Licensed images. Creative Commons License is a license the creator/owner of an image gives it stating how it can be used, sometimes for free. There are many types - some to use for free no matter what, some to use for free for non-commercial use only, etc. But please note that (I think) all of them require you give credit to the original maker/owner. Just go to the link above to read about types, find the type of license you can use, then search for those types of images. There are online listings that do take a bit to find, but they're out there. 

Or, if you posted here asking for photos and promising to give credit or links back to their site, you may find someone willing to let you use theirs. But you gotta' ask first.


----------

